# Alarmsignal (z.b. Sirene, Blaulicht) bei Email oder bestimmten Fehler - gibts sowas?



## mathal84 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

ich habe von einer Fachabteilung eine recht seltsame Anfrage und finde die Idee doch irgendwie gut - kennt hier jemand ein Gerät das als Alarmsignal z.b. Sirenenlaute produziert, ein Blaulicht oder von mir aus einen Affen der klatscht....  - es sollte per Netzwerk angesprochen werden und losgehen wenn z.b. eine Email an einen gewissen Email-Account geschickt wird oder noch besser ein Server einen Fehler meldet. 

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung was was man da suchen müsste, ich suche ein solches Gerät oder zumindest einen eindeutigen Namen für sowas... 


Ich danke für jede Hilfe 


Gruß aus München


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2009)

das gerät nennt sich "lautsprecher" 

man kann doch bei jedem email programm nen ton einstellen für "ankommende mail", und auch fehlermeldungen bei betriebsystemen lassen sich normalerweise sounddateien zuweisen - wieso also nichteinfach ein paar billige PC-boxen ^^


----------



## der Türke (18. Dezember 2009)

man kann auch mit Syntax befehle eine blauen led befehle geben wie sie sich  verhalten kann also extra angebaute led´s mit blau lich und so...


----------



## mathal84 (18. Dezember 2009)

Längere geschichte, zusammengefasst: 

Die Kollegen wollen in einer Halle ein eindeutiges Alarmsignal dass etwas mit dem Ablauf ihrer Arbeit (Ausdruck, Bestätigung Erhalt, Bearbeitung, Bestätigung Arbeit erledigt) etwas aus technischer Sicht nicht klappt. da Die Kollegen hauptsächlich in einer Halle arbeiten und keinen festen Arbeitsplatz haben sondern nur ihren Arbeiten nachgehen weg vom Pc ist hier etwas gewünscht das eindeutig ein Alarmsignal als Störung im Ablauf bedeutet. 

Einfache Lautsprecher machen es wieder nötig abhängig zu sein dass ein Rechner 24/7  funktioniert, das bedeutet eine weitere mögliche Fehlerquelle - daher nicht gewünscht wenn es doch sowas wie oben beschrieben geben könnte das über Netzwerk ansprechbar ist. Wie gesagt, WENN es derartiges geben sollte...

Ich gebe nur wieder und muss sagen: lustig isses... vor allem nicht zu wissen was man da tun könnte, daher bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

also sollte es von jedem einzelnen rechner ausgehen oder wie?

man könnte das sys z.b. mit lautsprechern auch an drei rechnern installieren. dass alle gleicheitig ausfallen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, läuft gegen null quasi die chance

zudem, 24/7 - sind die kollegen immer im büro bzw. immer jemand?


----------



## feivel (18. Januar 2010)

AKCP Sirene und Stroboskop zur Alarmierung - NETWAYS GmbH

ich würde dazu aber einen Monitoring Server aufsetzen (Nagios)
allerdings wirds ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit benötigen


----------



## rebel4life (24. Januar 2010)

AVR-Webserver

Dazu noch was für Thunderbird als Addon schreiben und gut.


----------

